# Pit Boss pellets?



## norwestie (Jun 14, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with Pit Boss Competition pellets? I just picked up a 40 pound bag at Coastal Farm here in Oregon for $15.99. Seems like a killer deal if they burn well.


----------



## Ishi (Jun 14, 2018)

I mainly use Lumberjack pellets. I know people who use Pit Boss pellets and they seem to like them. Give them a burn and report back. That is a good buy if they work.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 14, 2018)

I have a new pellet smoker and I've been burning the pit boss pellets in it for about a dozen smokes. I've not seem much dust in the bags that I've used which is good. They seem to burn and smoke well. The only potential down side is that they seem to leave a lot of ash behind. It may just be my smoker, or the method I'm using, not entirely sure. BTW, Menard's has them on sale for 12.99/bag for apple, hickory, or competition through father's day.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 15, 2018)

norwestie said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Pit Boss Competition pellets? I just picked up a 40 pound bag at Coastal Farm here in Oregon for $15.99. Seems like a killer deal if they burn well.



Hi there and welcome!

I use Pit Boss Competition Blend (PBCB) quite a bit in my A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) and like it.
The only knock on it I have is that it is a little weak in flavor when used alone BUT I just go 50% pure Hickory and 50% PBCB and that helps out a lot.  I also will burn two rows of PBCB on quick smokes like with Chicken and I also burn two rows of the 50/50 mix I mentioned and that does well too without being over powering.

PBCB is my "go to" general pellet since the flavor is good, especially when I supplement it, AND the price is very hard to beat!
Outside of the PBCB I stick with Lumberjack pellets because they clearly tell you that you get 100% of the pellet name on the bag (Hickory, Pecan, Mesquite, Apple, etc.) where other brands will give you a blend of whatever name is on the bag. For example Pacific Pellet Mesquite is 70% Alder and 30% Mesquite but the bag is labeled "Mesquite" :mad:
Lumberjack brand does not fool you that way and their pellets are top notch!

I believe the PBCB is 50-60% Maple, and then even parts Cherry, and Hickory to round it out.
Enjoy it!


----------



## ross77 (Jun 15, 2018)

Not much smoke flavor IMO.


----------

